# In America when you talk did you guys use lots F words?



## Yoni

In America when you talk did you guys use lots F words?

So other days my husband get upset about something from me.

And he said "fine, I'll make ****ing seaweed soup. Before that I were bit upset to him that our culture after birth eating seaweed important. And make him bit in the corner. 
Telling him enough that I am bit disappointed that all my friends husband search for thire wife giving birth have a enough study 
Different BTW American given birth food and where I'm from. But he has no clue. 

The way he used f words at a point I really get hurts. And also I have a question that.
When you talk about ex.

He has experience already with someone else in the past I told him. I thought you has enough experience I thought you know how to pack birth bags and booked hospitals before birth. 

And he said "we didn't do like that in the past and she did it own her. I didn't help her.
Because I don't expect this was happen and it was mistake young dumb. 


So the way he said "we" sounds like still together. And friendly meaning 
Idk maybe I'm overwhelmed and depressed. 
Take words too personally.


----------



## joannacroc

It's far more common from my observation in US than in Korean culture (assume you are Korean from the seaweed soup but I could be way off) my ex's family was from Korea and his mother was extremely, highly offended when she heard the f word. It is very commonplace, for better or worse, to use it with people you know well and are comfortable with. When you guys have kids i'm sure you'll both be non-swearers in front of them. So maybe it's a non issue?

Does he have kids with a previous partner then?


----------



## Yoni

He has two kids in the past but he divorced.
Yeah after all he is in the army so it's probably more normal for his culture..

I don't used f words or curse during the talk.


----------



## SunCMars

Of course, people have continued to be coarse speaking.
From the beginning of time, this.
These 'dialects'.

I see it as a class (of people) thing. 

And yes, using these words becomes _habit forming_.
Tis' a shame.

If you see no harm in this you are blind. 

Civility and decorum is collapsing all around.
Oh, I forgot, it truly has always been this way.
It does seem to be getting worse.

The crass_ anything goes_ movies and videos of late, does not help. 
They accelerate our decadence, our acceptance of butt smut.

Umm.


----------



## ConanHub

In some circles, unfortunately, it is highly used.


----------



## Andy1001

I don’t understand what you mean by “bit in the corner”. 
Do you mean you made him sit in the corner?


----------



## Young at Heart

It depends. Profanity, in the USA for most folks is used in specific situations and not all the time. When people of one gender are together, profanity, especially in work related situations, can be fairly common. Now a days, use of profanity in the workplace could lead to charges of creating a hostile work environment and possibly being fired. In social settings profanity may also be more common. 

Generally, the use of the "f-word" is not viewed as negatively as it was twenty years ago. In fact it is becoming quite common. Just because it may have been or be common for you H, it doesn't mean that he should assume your family or cultural background will accept this anymore than you and your family should assume he would not be offended 

Is this really an issue you want to fight over with your husband under the stress of having a new baby? I would advise against choosing this hill to battle over. There will plenty of other things to fight over.

Good luck.


----------



## rockon

Was helping a friend change an alternator, dropped it on my foot, yelled the F word plus many, many more.


----------



## Bibi1031

Yoni said:


> In America when you talk did you guys use lots F words?
> 
> So other days my husband get upset about something from me.
> 
> And he said "fine, I'll make ****ing seaweed soup. Before that I were bit upset to him that our culture after birth eating seaweed important. And make him bit in the corner.
> Telling him enough that I am bit disappointed that all my friends husband search for thire wife giving birth have a enough study
> Different BTW American given birth food and where I'm from. But he has no clue.
> 
> The way he used f words at a point I really get hurts. And also I have a question that.
> When you talk about ex.
> 
> He has experience already with someone else in the past I told him. I thought you has enough experience I thought you know how to pack birth bags and booked hospitals before birth.
> 
> And he said "we didn't do like that in the past and she did it own her. I didn't help her.
> Because I don't expect this was happen and it was mistake young dumb.
> 
> 
> So the way he said "we" sounds like still together. And friendly meaning
> Idk maybe I'm overwhelmed and depressed.
> Take words too personally.


Cultural differences in a marriage can be very hard to understand. Boundaries would be helpful. You can ask your husband nicely to respect you by not using the F word. It is hurtful to you and you don't want to end up talking trash like that too. The baby may also learn to use that language if he hears it often in the home. 

American women are very independent, they pretty much take care of themselves, especially if they married a military man. Most of the time, these women are left alone taking care of the home and the children because the husband is deployed.

You can learn to become independent, but he needs to help you get there. You need to compromise in marriage. You need to help him compromise too if he doesn't know how or never did it with his X.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Yoni said:


> He has two kids in the past but he divorced.
> Yeah after all he is in the army so it's probably more normal for his culture..
> 
> I don't used f words or curse during the talk.


It is not the norm for everyone. I do not drop F bombs. Rarely curse unless injured or something, but no F bombs. Being where that word came from it is idiotic to use it the way people do. The word comes from "For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge" started on police reports when they would write F.U.C.K. for short when arresting someone for prostitution. Basically the word means sex with a prostitute.


----------



## NTA

When I talk to my husband, close friends and family, I will use the f-word. ie I don't ****ing care. But around people that I need to be formal, no, I don't.


----------



## MEA

Yoni said:


> In America when you talk did you guys use lots F words?
> 
> So other days my husband get upset about something from me.
> 
> And he said "fine, I'll make ****ing seaweed soup. Before that I were bit upset to him that our culture after birth eating seaweed important. And make him bit in the corner.
> Telling him enough that I am bit disappointed that all my friends husband search for thire wife giving birth have a enough study
> Different BTW American given birth food and where I'm from. But he has no clue.
> 
> The way he used f words at a point I really get hurts. And also I have a question that.
> When you talk about ex.
> 
> He has experience already with someone else in the past I told him. I thought you has enough experience I thought you know how to pack birth bags and booked hospitals before birth.
> 
> And he said "we didn't do like that in the past and she did it own her. I didn't help her.
> Because I don't expect this was happen and it was mistake young dumb.
> 
> 
> So the way he said "we" sounds like still together. And friendly meaning
> Idk maybe I'm overwhelmed and depressed.
> Take words too personally.


Every culture in every country has habits and vernacular that separate the classes. Yes, low life Americans use that curse word a lot. Classy Americans do not.


----------



## Mr.Married

I’ll apologize upfront because I’m pretty much a potty mouth oilfield trash roughneck type .... so [email protected] yeah. I say it all the time. Wanna see my big [email protected] diesel 4x4 truck ?


----------



## Numb26

MEA said:


> Every culture in every country has habits and vernacular that separate the classes. Yes, low life Americans use that curse word a lot. Classy Americans do not.


That is a little judgemental isn't it? I use them as "sentence enhancers"......such as "Your statement is off [email protected] base"


----------



## Mr.Married

MEA said:


> Every culture in every country has habits and vernacular that separate the classes. Yes, low life Americans use that curse word a lot. Classy Americans do not.


I also kill small innocent creatures with very expensive high power “assault rifles”.

Just saying ......


----------



## CharlieParker

As a New Yorker I sometimes use it as much as some Southerners use the word y'all. That is to say basically as every other word.

NSFW


----------



## Mr.Married

CharlieParker said:


> As a New Yorker I sometimes use it as much as some Southerners use the word y'all. That is to say basically as every other word.
> 
> NSFW


I knew you had it in you Charlie!

My love language is [email protected] tacos


----------

